# Victory R/C in Green Bay Road Racing



## hock (Dec 31, 1998)

Victory R/C in Green bay Wisconsin will be kicking off it's Saturday Road Course Racing this weekend april 8th. Plans for Saturdays are to alternate Oval and Road course racing on saturdays to give others a chance to play at other tracks  . 

Doors to open 9am with the first race at 1pm, 3 quailifiers and a main should do the trick.

here are a couple of pictures of the track layout


----------



## hock (Dec 31, 1998)

For those who have not stopped in in a while or may not have come out to race yet. Here are some new pictures to look at. As you can see the shop is starting to get a little bit of stuff in. Lots more is coming.


----------



## hock (Dec 31, 1998)

Victory Hobbies pictures 

Victory Hobbies will be hosting a race in conjunction with the Postal Worker Union in a attempt to raise money for the Muscular Dis Assoc. It will be held on April 21th and haver both Road Cousre and Oval racing. racing will begin at noon and be either 2 or 3 heat races and a main it's a one day race with practice available on the friday befroe the race

Raising donations are not required to race

Oval Classes so far is
1/10th scale 4-cell 13.5 brushless
1/10th scale 4-cell 4300 brushless
1/10th scale 4-cell 19turn brushed class

Road Course so far is
1/12 scale stock
Stk Rubber tires
Stk foam
19 turn foam

Trucks could run eiter road course or oval ( decide at drivers meeting)

Race fee will be $15.00 and a good chunk of it will be passed on to MDA. Also 
I hope to have pledge donations sheets which you can help raise additional; money. you can have people pledge so much a lap finished. so musch each race or a set lump fee. For Each $100 in donations you raise you will recieve a Gift certificate from Victory for 20% ( $20.00 for each $100) for each 100 donated. 

A 50-50 drawing will be held and 50% will also go to the MDA. Food and candy will also be available. We are looking for sponsors of each heat race. Anyone who like to sponsor a heat or main race can call Victory Hobbies for who to contact.


This is a great cause and we are in this to raise money and have a great time.
We hope to have your support and will be posting more info on this race as it becomes available

thanks


----------

